# Discuss: Will New York replace Hong Kong as the city of most skyscrapers ?



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Both cities with all skyscraper over 150m/492ft (Completed, T/O,U/C) in comparison.

Hong Kong (355)
New York (350)


Source: The Skyscraper Center

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/x/7229647


----------



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hong Kong has fallen back compared to more cities than just New York.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

There's no lowrise in HK and there are over 7 millions people living in highrises, you can do the math.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

KlausDiggy said _skyscrapers_, not highrises... don't try to shift the goalposts.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Both cities seem pretty comparable in terms of skyscrapers but it does seem like HK has fallen back a bit (although it is still insanely impressive in its own right obviously). 

NYC is just beyond on fire, pretty much to the point that Shenzhen is, and I wouldn't be surprised if it someday had the world's highest number of 200 and 300+ meter buildings.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

I believe it would be Shenzhen. According to a very active Netizen on Gaoloumi called 小凡, he (or she?) counted 478 completed +150m buildings but didn't show a list. He/she just showed this:



*So take it with a grain of salt. *

However substantial under counting of buildings in China is a common issue with institutions such as CTBUH, Emporis, etc. CTBUH lists 135; While Emporis lists 212 completed +150m buildings in Shenzhen. There are at least 40 more completed +150m buildings that I know are not counted in both sources you can additionally add on top of Emporis number.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

streetscapeer said:


> KlausDiggy said _skyscrapers_, not highrises... don't try to shift the goalposts.


Chill dude, don't get defensive, I love NYC too. Both HK and NYC are amazing cities with many nice skyscrapers.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Yellow Fever said:


> Chill dude, don't get defensive, I love NYC too. Both HK and NYC are amazing cities with many nice skyscrapers.


Right, no reason to split hairs. Both are top caliber, it doesn't concern me if one keeps sneaking past the other in some category.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually it's not that much splitting hairs, Hong Kong has like 3,000 buildings that are over 100m but under 150m. :lol:


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Exactly, it's not really splitting hairs at all. Hong Kong is the clear winner in the wider category of highrises. 

But the thread starter specifically mentioned skyscrapers, and New York seems to be forging ahead in that category.

Wasn't trying to be abrasive, sorry if it came off that way.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000 (May 17, 2016)

Sorry to say but NY skyscrapers have quality to them something HK lacks.Hence I feel like it's a cheat because NY standards for what qualifies to be built are way higher.They're made by grade A material and are very well maintained.The worst part of NY which is Harlem is better than Kowloon.I'm not exaggerating.Take a look at google Maps yourself


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

absolution98 said:


> Sorry to say but NY skyscrapers have quality to them something HK lacks.Hence I feel like it's a cheat because NY standards for what qualifies to be built are way higher.They're made by grade A material and are very well maintained.The worst part of NY which is Harlem is better than Kowloon.I'm not exaggerating.Take a look at google Maps yourself


Just so you know, Harlem isn't even close to being the worst part of NYC.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I think so...New York can superpass hong kong


true, the Harlem is better than the most parts of hong kong :yes::grass:


----------



## scraper2293 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hong Kong has insane density and is literally a sea of highrise buildings. Say what you want about the quality of architecture, with over 1,300 skyscrapers it's a damn impressive urban landscape that is still truly in a league of its own. 

It will take *a lot* of development for another city to reach that mark.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Well yeah, historically Hong Kong had no way of spreading out, there was no Long Island and no suburbs to sprawl with single-family homes, so it had to grow tall. There were some important lessons to be learned about the highrise density though, about how badly it affects circulation and traps heat. So for NYC for example it's best if the area between Downtown and Midtown keeps its current low/midrise height and tall buildings spread more to new skylines in Queens and Brooklyn.

(I just woke up and I'm not entirely sure what point exacty I'm trying to make.)


----------

